

Airbnb Raises $112 Million Funding Round - ctingom
http://blogs.forbes.com/tomiogeron/2011/07/25/airbnb-raises-massive-112-million-funding-round/

======
nathanbarry
That is an incredible amount of money. Though I may not agree with raising
that much, I am really excited to see what they do with it!

~~~
fraserharris
Once you've nailed your customer acquisition strategy & costs, you pour on the
gas. $112M is an awful lot of gas.

airbnb is offering $25 for friend referral. Assuming $100 / night @ 3%, and a
50% profit margin -> it takes 16.6 nights to break even. Average time to 16.6
nights? 1 - 2 years?

------
dsmithn
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2801332>

